
Israel freezes ties with Unesco for denying Jewish holy sites - wslh
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-37653910
======
wslh
More related news here: [http://www.haaretz.com/israel-
news/1.747466](http://www.haaretz.com/israel-news/1.747466) and discussions
here: [https://www.reddit.com/r/israel](https://www.reddit.com/r/israel)

